# Humidifiers?



## sullygirl85 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey there everyone!!
I have a two month old baby sulcata and I want to ensure that her humidity levels are high enough so I started running the reptifogger I have on low for about twenty minutes a few times a day in her enclosure which is a 55 gallon tank. I will include pictures but I was curious as to whether or not you guys thought they might cause respiratory issues. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jodie (Aug 28, 2015)

High humidity is good, but with cold = sick tort. Make sure you keep it over 80F.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm not a fan of foggers. If you make your tank into a closed chamber, humidity will be a snap.


----------



## lisa127 (Aug 28, 2015)

I agree with ZeroPilot!!


----------



## sullygirl85 (Aug 28, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm not a fan of foggers. If you make your tank into a closed chamber, humidity will be a snap.



I sort of did. What I did was I read in a post here a woman covered the top with aluminum foil and when I did that it instantly trapped in heat and moisture so there is only about 1/8 of the screen showing on the cooler end but I was still worried it wasn't humid enough. My humidity and thermometer should be arriving in the mail today. I didn't have a very reliable one


----------



## leigti (Aug 28, 2015)

Make sure you're cool and isn't below 80 degrees.


----------



## sullygirl85 (Aug 28, 2015)

leigti said:


> Make sure you're cool and isn't below 80 degrees.



I will be on that. I have ordered a thermastat and a couple CHEs which are expected to be here any day now as well


----------

